
Show HN: EC2 price API - mfa
http://www.ec2-price.info/
======
chncdcksn
Doesn't seem to be working for me in Chrome on Android. I submit the form, the
page goes blank, and nothing else happens. Also, a suggestion, the fields
rendering in a random order will be very confusing to someone if they are
going to be using this multiple times in a row to compare pricing of different
EC2 specs. I was very confused when region was at the very bottom the first
time I tried to submit the form, then at the very top the second time.

~~~
kapauldo
Same

~~~
mfa
Blank? Doesn't it show just the price? (single number at the top left corner,
probably)

------
tuananh
no love for spot instance?

~~~
mfa
v2 maybe? :-)

